# how do i close a thread



## jeffshearer (Jan 26, 2011)

how do i close a thread?  I read some of the guidance and searched the forum thinking someone else surely asked, but to no avail.  Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 26, 2011)

You don't. A mod/admin does.

Or maybe you mean how to mark a thread as solved, in which case you edit your first post in the thread and choose *[Solved]* under *Title:*.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2011)

But you'll need ten posts *and* ten days of membership to mark your own thread [Solved]. You'll have to edit your first post (the thread opener) in 'Advanced' mode, though (using the "Go Advanced' button in the post editor).

Threads are rarely closed, usually only when they spin out of control or go way off-topic.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 26, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Threads are rarely closed, usually only when they spin out of control or go way off-topic.



I like cheese.


----------

